# Home Theater Screen Upgrade



## mgrace47 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am currently using a "high school"-type pull down screen for my home theater. Am now ready to upgrade and would like advice. The throw distance is about 14 feet. Need to have a pull down that hangs from the ceiling. Prepared to spend several hundred dollars if necessary, but I want high quality that will last for many years beyond the life of the projector. The room has ambient light, but I usually view my movies in the dusk and evening. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

As I am reading your thread, just underneath it is an add for Stewart Cabart Pull Down Screens! I have a fixed Stewart screen and love the picture that it has! I think that you should call one of the forum sponsers and tell them about your situation and what you need, they will be able to direct you in the right direction. I have seen some fixed screens lately in other forum 'For Sale' areas. You might want to check like Videogon or other Home Theater 'For Sale' areas to see if you can pick up a gently used one too.

Jeff


----------

